# Are you kidding me? (Bogus breeder award)



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.trainpetdog.com/breeder-form.php

Just fill out the form and get an ethical breeder award. I noticed this on a website w/ 5 different breeds and mixes. They also advertised teacups.

Bailey (my Maltese) is now an award winning ethical Lowchen breeder. He's a real go getter.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> http://www.trainpetdog.com/breeder-form.php
> 
> Just fill out the form and get an ethical breeder award. I noticed this on a website w/ 5 different breeds and mixes. They also advertised teacups.
> 
> Bailey (my Maltese) is now an award winning ethical Lowchen breeder. He's a real go getter.


Is this the "AKC preferred breeder" thing we saw last week?? Way to go Bailey. You are quite the guy!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

IDK, I don't think so, but it could be something similar. Unfortunately acronyms aren't copyrighted, so any one could use AKC as long as they don't call themselve the American Kennel Club. It's already happened to the Canadian and United Kennel Clubs. (Continental and Universal ripped them off.) 

Doesn't "continental" usually refer to Europe (not including Britain b/c it's an island)? Weird but not surprising that that registry would use that. 

Bailey thanks you for the compliment, he's quite proud of the ethics award.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Way to go Bailey! Representing all the ethical breeders out there.

I would take all breeder awards and even certifications with a grain of salt. They can't replace researching the breeder and making sure they match up with what you expect to see in a breeding program.


----------

